# New Forest



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Hi all. Just back from a few days in the New Forest. We met this little chap during one walk. I think if we had a big garage Sue might have done a spot of rustling :lol:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Ah yes the New Forest, this was taken around 06.30hrs on Roundhill site.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Should ad that this photo was taken by PeterandIrene.we were fast asleep.

cabby


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Nice one Cabby, the sleeping Donk's made us smile.
Mmmmm! Maybe that could be a category in the next photo comp. Yoo Hoo Artona where "art " thou?


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

aaawww made me remember my pony who came from off the Forest, turned out quite a bit bigger than that little chap, he was brilliant and I miss him,   must arrange a visit to see him soon  

Anne


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

I just hope you didn't feed them.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

aw I want one!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thought you might like another reminder.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We are in the 'Forest' at the moment, at Setthorns, been here a week.
We have a bird feeder out and, as always, amazed at the variety of species we are seeing. The nuthatches appear to be the most aggressive, even seeing off the robins. Jays go nuts on peanuts and pied woodpeckers love the fat balls.
We have noticed that some grey squirrels have one or even both ears missing or partly missing. Anyone got any idea why? 
The weather has gradually improved during the week, from wet and windy to chilly but bright. Its surprising just how quickly the ground dries out here, some of the paths are already turning dusty. We will be leaving tomorrow to make way for the Easter weekenders, the wardens are forecasting a busy weekend.
Apologies for pic quality...through window on phone camera.


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Hampshireman said:


> I just hope you didn't feed them.


Not a chance! Sue is an old hand with horses and the ones we saw were very content grazing where they were. The one pictured was about 30 feet away as we did not want to disturb him from his lunch.
There is a sign that reports that 8 animals have been killed this year by motorists, yet the speed limit is still 40 mph. I drove well below that and slowed further when we saw any horses or cattle, not entirely in order to get a better look at them!
Wish there were more places left like this.


----------

